# Anyone else for Dubai in 2012



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I will be heading to Dubai this August. I will be working as a primary teacher in an international school there. I have searched around and the package seems pretty good. Having previously worked in AD I couldn't believe what some schools were offering for Dubai.

I am 27, female and in my 3rd year of teaching in England and I cannot wait to head back to the UAE again  I am excited because I know Dubai will be totally different to what I was used to in the UAE.

A few questions

1. What is the Mirdif area like to live in? I have seen pics of the appartments and IT looks incredible. They are huge and there is a swimming pool and a gym. All I know about Mirdif is that I have been to City centre mall in 2007 and the area looked fine. Its not far from my school which I also saw in 2007. There is also a big park. Is that nice to walk around in? I do like some peace and quiet and Dubai can be a bit loud sometimes. Are there local shops and salons in the district? Most importantly of all, are there Shisha bars in Mirdif? If not I ll just have to go elsewhere.

2. One big plus from my contract is that there is transport to and from school. I had been worried I would be forced to buy a car. I don't like driving and my fear isn't helped by seeing drivers in the Emirates  
I would only really need taxis to get to and from the malls on the weekends, to the beach or to the salon. Are they still available quite freely. I always got by fine with taxis when I came to stay in Dubai. I plan on renting from time to time as well.
A car just seems a lot of expense and hassle and I want to save a bit (I know that is no easy task in Dubai).

3. When I was in Dubai in 2007 there seemed to be a big Irish community. I do also like to mix with all nationalities and the Irish village seemed to be the place to do this. It was lovely and I had the best St Patricks day ever there. Are there any other good places to go?

4. Are there any good reasonable hotels to get a day pass in? Where I used to live it cost about 100 AED for a day visit to the intercon or Hilton.

5. Are there any other people heading out to Dubai in August 2012? There will be a good few people in the same boat as me in my school but one important lesson I learnt the last time I lived in the UAE is its important to have some life outside of the school.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey there! I am also 27 and considering a move to Dubai with my husband sometime this year!! Would love to meet up sometime if we end up in Dubai!! My husband is a pilot ( so will be out of town often) so having friends in Dubai is a must for me!! Where are you from originally?

Jamie


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie_rn said:


> Hey there! I am also 27 and considering a move to Dubai with my husband sometime this year!! Would love to meet up sometime if we end up in Dubai!! My husband is a pilot ( so will be out of town often) so having friends in Dubai is a must for me!! Where are you from originally?
> 
> Jamie


Long story but I am Irish from Dublin to begin with. I am now 6 years out of Ireland and have lived in France and Abu Dhabi before. I have now spent the last 4 years of my life in England. I am now currently in the London area working as a teacher. I have missed the Emirates terribly and can't wait to go back. 
Whereabouts in England are you from?


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm from the united states! Wow....you're quite the traveler!! Ha!


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie_rn said:


> I'm from the united states! Wow....you're quite the traveler!! Ha!


 Yeah I did get around. I have been in the UK for 4 years and I think that is long enough for me. I am ready to get back into the sun again!


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

I am also planning to visit September 2012 for job hunting, Austin TX to Dubai. Hope things will be better by then


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am 29 and i'm moving out to Dubai next week, currently in London. There is a Thursday nights drink club in Dubai organised by some folk from this forum, sounds like a good idea to improve your social circle. Glenn


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

i'm 48 and holding...been a teacher at an international school, and teacher in general for 25 years! I am now about to become the PARENT of a student at the American School of Dubai (he's going into 9th grade) I am going to sub (maybe) but I am looking to make friends! I'll mother all of you! From UK, but have lived in Houston since I was a little girl! Looking forward to meeting all kinds of new friends!


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> I am 29 and i'm moving out to Dubai next week, currently in London. There is a Thursday nights drink club in Dubai organised by some folk from this forum, sounds like a good idea to improve your social circle. Glenn


Let me know how the Thursday night drinks go! It might be a good way for me to meet people outside of my school! 
Does anyone know when Ramadan starts this year? I hope my birthday won't be in the middle of it LOL! Though have to say it didn t make a whole lot of difference!


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

That thursday drinks out sounds great!! I looked it up on facebook and i cant seem to find it ....does anyone know where you will be meeting up at next thursday (2/16) Or what time? I will be in Dubai checking things out before we possibly move and would love to meet some fellow expats and get your opinions!!


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hey MitchellMom, I live in Dubai....have a 10th grader from UAS. Happily will meet up withh you whenever you like. My husband is a pilot so I am always around with the exception of summer of course.

Kristin


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

TinkerbellsMuse said:


> Hey MitchellMom, I live in Dubai....have a 10th grader from UAS. Happily will meet up withh you whenever you like. My husband is a pilot so I am always around with the exception of summer of course.
> 
> Kristin


Does your husband work for emirates?


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

jamie_rn said:


> Does your husband work for emirates?


He does Jamie. We have been here 3+ years and he is just at the beginning of the upgrade process. He is from San Francisco and I am from Michigan.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Does he like it? Do you like it? My husband is in the interview process right now! We are flying to Dubai next week for a few days to "check it out"! I'm from St. Louis and he's from Houston( we live in atlanta right now)


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

He does like it and I am content for lack of a better word. My email is [email protected] if you want to ask specific questions. More than happy to meet up with you when you are here if you are interested.

Kristin


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Tinkerbells Muse

So glad to meet a mom with a teenager! I am hoping we are not ruining his life, but he has done the international thing before, but not the MIDDLE East thing....His friends that have been in Dubai tell him it is "awesome" and he will love the school. My husband went to look at houses yesterday, and he has narrowed it down to The Villa Project (which he says is most similar to what we are used too, and a house in Al Barsah 1 that is "where the action is at". Closer to school. What do you think would be best for the boy? I want him to have friends over, but he likes the idea of sleeping until the last possible minute for school commute. I am leaning towards Al Barsha house myself. Any input?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

TinkerbellsMuse said:


> Hey MitchellMom, I live in Dubai....have a 10th grader from UAS. Happily will meet up withh you whenever you like. My husband is a pilot so I am always around with the exception of summer of course.
> 
> Kristin


My hubby's with Schlumberger and I am looking forward to NOT WORKING! I hope to meet some ladies who will lunch with me! Mitchell and I are coming for a visit in March, and will move over in June. We are from Houston. 

See you all soon~Paula


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

Mitchellsmom said:


> Hello Tinkerbells Muse
> 
> So glad to meet a mom with a teenager! I am hoping we are not ruining his life, but he has done the international thing before, but not the MIDDLE East thing....His friends that have been in Dubai tell him it is "awesome" and he will love the school. My husband went to look at houses yesterday, and he has narrowed it down to The Villa Project (which he says is most similar to what we are used too, and a house in Al Barsah 1 that is "where the action is at". Closer to school. What do you think would be best for the boy? I want him to have friends over, but he likes the idea of sleeping until the last possible minute for school commute. I am leaning towards Al Barsha house myself. Any input?


The Villa is a nice compound. With traffic about a 25 or so drive. Al Barsha is right in the ASD mix. The benefit of the Villa is that you may have neighbors his age and the downside is getting in and out of there is a pain in the rear because of where it sits between 311 and 611. Al Barsha is wonderful for location but neighbors with kids his age MIT be scarce. Basically it's a crap shoot. We are by Arabian Ranches and Motor City so between your two choices. We are lucky in that we have tons of teens here and also drive 20 minutes to school. Tiffany is in softball, basketball and in three plays so we are used to doing the drive.

Email me if it's easier to ask questions. [email protected]


----------



## Nisosha (Jan 20, 2011)

*TA/LSA Jobs;*

Hi everybody! Hope all is well with you, guys! I am also from London, and fancy a change of scene! lane: Was wondering if anyone knows of any reliable agencies and/or contacts in Dubai and/or Abu Dhabi where I can look for a TA and/or LSA jobs? I am also a certified EFL Teacher, and have an NVQ L2 in Supporting Teaching and Learning in Schools. I can work in Nurseries, Primary as well as Secondary Schools, and have a wide knowledge of all British Curriculums. I am multilingual, but have two first languages - *English and Russian*, and have Degrees in both languages. 
I am a single Mum, have one daughter, who is 13, and it would be nice for both of us to move somwhere warm and sunny, and different, after a difficult year we both had! 
I sincerely hope anyone from here can give me some valuable advice! Otherwise, I wish you all the best!


----------



## dan1411 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 23 and myself and my 24 year old mate over on 18/2/12. Cannot wait! Its been a while to get it all sorted and get out here but now we are i am mega excited! I left my job back in december looking forward to a January start, so as you can imagine i've had days and days at my expense to read about the place!! So glad its finally happening! Hope to meet many people when i get there!


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> My hubby's with Schlumberger and I am looking forward to NOT WORKING! I hope to meet some ladies who will lunch with me! Mitchell and I are coming for a visit in March, and will move over in June. We are from Houston.
> 
> See you all soon~Paula


I'm in Sugar Land, TX and expecting to move over this summer too. Have a 4 and 7 year old, hoping to get them into ASD. We should connect!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

YES- LUTZKK- let's connect! From Katy- excited for new adventure! Are ya'll with Schlumberger too? 
On pins and needles to see if Mitch gets into ASD. We are hoping. We are at an IB school here in Houston (I also teach there) and I am OVER that! Chat more soon!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

dan1411 said:


> I'm 23 and myself and my 24 year old mate over on 18/2/12. Cannot wait! Its been a while to get it all sorted and get out here but now we are i am mega excited! I left my job back in december looking forward to a January start, so as you can imagine i've had days and days at my expense to read about the place!! So glad its finally happening! Hope to meet many people when i get there!


Tell me about it mate, I was due to be out in Dubai on January 4th so I also left my job in December, but still I find my self waiting in London. An expensive thing to do. 

Its looking likely that I shall be flying next week to.
This forum is the only thing keeping my spirits up about Dubai while this process drags on.

Good luck with your move.
Glenn


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Gwayland7 said:


> Tell me about it mate, I was due to be out in Dubai on January 4th so I also left my job in December, but still I find my self waiting in London. An expensive thing to do.
> 
> Its looking likely that I shall be flying next week to.
> This forum is the only thing keeping my spirits up about Dubai while this process drags on.
> ...


I interviewed in February, got the job offer in May, agreed salary/contract by end July with a start date in early September, and eventually arrived in Dubai mid-November. 

Have patience, it could take a while......


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

*Dubai for 2012*

Hi,
Have been offered a teaching job starting September 2012 and will be moving out August 2012! I'm very excited, bringing the family with me! Would be good to hear from people in the same position.


----------



## dan1411 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> Tell me about it mate, I was due to be out in Dubai on January 4th so I also left my job in December, but still I find my self waiting in London. An expensive thing to do.
> 
> Its looking likely that I shall be flying next week to.
> This forum is the only thing keeping my spirits up about Dubai while this process drags on.
> ...


Thank you, and you too! 

My delay was mainly due to xmas post/visas etc as opposed to the company i am working for, but i've had my flight tickets, abu dhabi hotel, and my month in a hotel in dubai all come through today so i'm on my way! Roll on the 18th!


----------



## mortal4ever (Jan 7, 2012)

Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be heading to Dubai this August. I will be working as a primary teacher in an international school there. I have searched around and the package seems pretty good. Having previously worked in AD I couldn't believe what some schools were offering for Dubai.
> 
> ...



Mirdiff used to be an old area where locals lived until 15 years ago (i used to live there too that time) but has changed a lot and is full of people from everywhere. the good thing about this area is it is sort of quite and open area with no real high rise buildings or sky scrapers around. based on emirates road it means u can get anywhere in dubai in the shortest time. 15 minutes to downtown, same to sharjah (u won't be going there i bet). the mirdiff city centre (and i love it) is quite the right place for almost everything u asked. there is another new mall called the arabian centre though not with much for expatriates but has it's own coffee houses and boutiques as well as Lulu hypermarket. the arabian centre also has a school/nursery next to it mostly for western expat kids. the few things i do not like about mirdiff area -
-overhead frequent flights and planes landing make it sometime quite a nuisance
-speeding local drivers though lately they have installed cameras and that hs sort of solved the problem, but no real rules for locals 
- you can't find cabs easily to move somewhere at night, sure you can get ones going into the area from anywhere in town but kind of difficult to find ones out especially if u are living off the main roads. but this is not really a big problem - otherwise call me anytime i live nearby 

But overall you would like the area considering what you mentioned.

ques 3) - - there are lots more now for sure, if you had a car you could drive to downtown or other places in marina area
ques 4) there are many of course in dubai but not really next to mirdiff area. you will easily find out about them once u land here
ques 5) - call me


----------



## mortal4ever (Jan 7, 2012)

jamie_rn said:


> That thursday drinks out sounds great!! I looked it up on facebook and i cant seem to find it ....does anyone know where you will be meeting up at next thursday (2/16) Or what time? I will be in Dubai checking things out before we possibly move and would love to meet some fellow expats and get your opinions!!


there you go. join the next event for tomorrow night. 
http://www.facebook. com/groups/172113679516912/


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

mortal4ever said:


> Mirdiff used to be an old area where locals lived until 15 years ago (i used to live there too that time) but has changed a lot and is full of people from everywhere. the good thing about this area is it is sort of quite and open area with no real high rise buildings or sky scrapers around. based on emirates road it means u can get anywhere in dubai in the shortest time. 15 minutes to downtown, same to *sharjah (u won't be going there i bet). *


Actually I probably will go just for the blue souk. It is brilliant for jewellry and incense but that is about it for Sharjah!

Mirdif actually kind of sounds what I am looking for. I was in Al Ain before and it was so quiet and residential. I am actually relieved to find out that I won t be in within a load of Skyscrapers as I know Dubai will be a HUGE change from Al Ain. The planes could be a pain but then again I live next to an airport where I am now and I don t even hear them lane: LOL!
I also was delighted when I saw my accomodation was close to 
1. City centre mall
2. Spinneys 
3. Some parks
I reckon if I have a pool and shops I should be easily amused. I can always take the weekend trip to Jumeirah beach and catch up on the rays there.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> YES- LUTZKK- let's connect! From Katy- excited for new adventure! Are ya'll with Schlumberger too?
> On pins and needles to see if Mitch gets into ASD. We are hoping. We are at an IB school here in Houston (I also teach there) and I am OVER that! Chat more soon!


So sorry for the delay. No we're not with Schlumberger. My husband works for Nalco in Sugar Land. He heads to Dubai tomorrow for about 10 days and will probably be back and forth until we move late summer. Have you heard anything yet from ASD? PM me and we can coordinate a coffee or lunch. I'm excited to meet you!


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

My wife and I have just arrived in Dubai last Sunday on Feb 5, from Singapore.

We'll be looking for an apartment in the next few days and would love to meet other 'newbies' to Dubai!


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello all,
Have now got a fixed start date for my new job in Dubai, 3 weeks left in Chilly Scotland 😊. Have been reading up on the forum for a Few weeks now getting a great background into Dubai expat living, time to start worrying about everything I have to do !!

Craig


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

craigabz said:


> Hello all,
> Have now got a fixed start date for my new job in Dubai, 3 weeks left in Chilly Scotland 😊. Have been reading up on the forum for a Few weeks now getting a great background into Dubai expat living, time to start worrying about everything I have to do !!
> 
> Craig




Hi and welcome Craig...


glad you like the site and hope you will post your trials and tribulations on life in Dubai.


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome Craig...
> 
> glad you like the site and hope you will post your trials and tribulations on life in Dubai.


Thanks for the welcome, looking forward to moving already, not coming with any expectations just looking to make the most of the chance, and the wife's looking for a tan .


----------



## AvroRocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> i'm 48 and holding...been a teacher at an international school, and teacher in general for 25 years! I am now about to become the PARENT of a student at the American School of Dubai (he's going into 9th grade) I am going to sub (maybe) but I am looking to make friends! I'll mother all of you! From UK, but have lived in Houston since I was a little girl! Looking forward to meeting all kinds of new friends!


Good for you,.. I'm a pilot, from Canada. Also in Dubai, but fly out often. Anyway, maybe that drink club is a good place to start....When and where is it?

Cheers


----------



## cindyh (Jan 1, 2012)

I know how you feel about driving! I just moved to Dubai and I guess the only way to get used to it is to get out on the roads.

Take care!

Cindy



Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be heading to Dubai this August. I will be working as a primary teacher in an international school there. I have searched around and the package seems pretty good. Having previously worked in AD I couldn't believe what some schools were offering for Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindyh (Jan 1, 2012)

I've found a few face books groups for people in Dubai. Have sent my request to one of them but no reply yet. I clicked on another one and got a bit of a nasty surprise! 

I requested to join the "Canadians in Dubai1" one...I think the other one with the nasty surprise has a similar title....so be careful!

I'll look for some others!

CIndy



beaniebops said:


> You should join the facebook group for Thursday night drinks, I have just joined it myself. I am planning to attend some of the nights out in the coming weeks.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in for 2012! Oh wait, I'm already here! hahah... with that said, I'll be stayin! Hoping you all cut the cord and come  Actions speak louder than text! Let's see who all actually come!!!!


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

It seems that most of the people here in Dubai are married. Are there any single people in Dubai looking to gett out on the streets and go partying and trying to find other single people to get with? 
I feel so alone and that there is no hope for me in Dubai as everyone is already married.
Does anyone know where I can go to have a good time?


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Tav said:


> It seems that most of the people here in Dubai are married. Are there any single people in Dubai looking to gett out on the streets and go partying and trying to find other single people to get with?
> I feel so alone and that there is no hope for me in Dubai as everyone is already married.
> Does anyone know where I can go to have a good time?


Really? I think it depends who you hang out with. As a teacher I personally found Dubai to be a real mix of singles and couples but I would have said out of all of the middle east Dubai was the best place for singles. Nearly everyone (expat) I met in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain was married. Dubai was the place me and my friends went. As a single female I didn t find it too bad in Abu Dhabi, I always had friends and dated a bit. . That said me and my friends found it hard to find single western males in Abu Dhabi. They all seemed to be in Dubai. Jumeirah beach is a good place to find them  LOL


----------



## AvroRocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Hunnybunny said:


> Really? I think it depends who you hang out with. As a teacher I personally found Dubai to be a real mix of singles and couples but I would have said out of all of the middle east Dubai was the best place for singles. Nearly everyone (expat) I met in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain was married. Dubai was the place me and my friends went. As a single female I didn t find it too bad in Abu Dhabi, I always had friends and dated a bit. . That said me and my friends found it hard to find single western males in Abu Dhabi. They all seemed to be in Dubai. Jumeirah beach is a good place to find them  LOL


Well I was at Spice Island last night, then 20 of us went to some Karaoke joint at Hyatt. It was fun,..not the greatest singers lol.. but nevertheless, was ok. I like the Old Rock Bottoms, at Regency Palace Hotel, and... no not too many rental women there, but go on an off night because Fridays are PACKed. Band is all Canadian, except the drummer is Aussie,..They are pretty good. Bit too much Pop for my liking, but quite professional and a great dance floor....


----------



## 151261 (Jan 11, 2012)

AvroRocker said:


> Well I was at Spice Island last night, then 20 of us went to some Karaoke joint at Hyatt. It was fun,..not the greatest singers lol.. but nevertheless, was ok. I like the Old Rock Bottoms, at Regency Palace Hotel, and... no not too many rental women there, but go on an off night because Fridays are PACKed. Band is all Canadian, except the drummer is Aussie,..They are pretty good. Bit too much Pop for my liking, but quite professional and a great dance floor....


How was Spice Island? What is Spice Island? Glad that you had fun in Hyatt. Have been there a few times. Haha. =] What's the Old Rock Bottoms? Thought that rental women would be illegal in Dubai. =s I don't want to get mixed up with all of that lot. That would be a nightmare. Just looking for single people (preferably 18-30 years old). Isn't it a better atmosphere when a place is packed though or do you prefer an empty place? Talking about bands, if anyone needs a drummer in Dubai then let me know please and I'll be happy to join their band.


----------



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

im thinkin about dubia currently in military in egypt just worried about a job lol first


----------



## faye1979 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be heading to Dubai this August. I will be working as a primary teacher in an international school there. I have searched around and the package seems pretty good. Having previously worked in AD I couldn't believe what some schools were offering for Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hiya so you probably know more about dubai than me even though I have been here 4 months now. I live in dubai marina and absolutely love it, beautiful views of beach and marina and lots of trendy restaurants and bars. Im from the country back in the uk so being in a city is a massive change but Im adapting well even though i still miss the country lol. Im not to sure about Mirdiff, the mall is fab but its location seems abit to far out from anything. But if it will be easy access to work then it will suit you. there is a abeautiful park there called Mushrif Park. Taxis are so cheap and there are so many of them lol and now the new metro thats just as cheap and great to use. I have met quite a lot of fantastic irsih people and found Nell gwynne pub in marina byblos hotel a fun place to hang out, live band and proper welcoming pub also mcgettigans is another fab irish pub, they have comedy nights on there. Great fish and chips too lol. You got heaps of choice of hotels for day pass's I have looked into a few and some can be pretty expensive depending what you want and where really. but i prefer to use my own complex and of course barasti beach, if you havent been there seriously its fantastic. its free entrance and you can sunbathe all day on their sun loungers, they have a bar with to much choice for cocktails lol and they have lots of events going on at the weekend in the evenings, great music and mixture of people.

Hope you settle back in well and mayb we can meet for a coffee as im still a newbee lol. take care Faye


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all, I'm heading out in August having accepted a teaching post. From what I've discovered so far, many people are saying they can't save money when on a similar package to me, (basic salary, no accommodation costs and utilities paid with exception of Internet) With only food and Internet to pay for I find this hard to believe? If for example i spend £25 here in asda or tesco how much is a similar basket of food likely to cost in a Dubai store? I'm talking bread milk rice pasta sauce etc etc ? 

I've been told Internet is around £50 a month?
I'll have to buy a tv also, how much is a good sized LCD?

What's on tv there? Is it any good? 

Thanks


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just accepted a teaching post and commence in September 2012. I'm excited to get stuck in and intend to embrace all Dubai has to offer. 

Look forward to meeting new people too.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Lots of September 2012 teaching job offers now coming through!! My wife and I are off in Aug/Sept 2012 too - both teaching. Would be great to find out what everyone is up to nearer the time.


----------



## Hall (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all - looking very likely I will be moving in August and just wondered what areas most ex pats are in? The school I have an offer from provides accommodation but has not confirmed where this will be yet. Thanks.


----------



## cuba (Feb 17, 2012)

Hunnybunny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be heading to Dubai this August. I will be working as a primary teacher in an international school there. I have searched around and the package seems pretty good. Having previously worked in AD I couldn't believe what some schools were offering for Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi Hunneybunny. Your story seems quite similar to mine. I spent two years in Abu Dhabi about 4 years ago and am now looking to get to Dubai for Sept 2012. Currently working on an application! I can't pm you (not enough posts yet but was wondering about the school accommodation you're in?


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just came across this discussion board. I live in Mirdif and have a 4 month old daughter. I'm a new mom and kind of lost in Dubai. Would like to meet some great ppl here for lunch/coffee or whatever. Reply to me if anyone's interested in meetups. Would be very glad if we can make a expat ladies get together one day.


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, there's a few of us just about to arrive in Mirdif from UK, also try mirdif mums group you can message them through google, they do toddler groups and coffee etc x


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

zoikn308 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just came across this discussion board. I live in Mirdif and have a 4 month old daughter. I'm a new mom and kind of lost in Dubai. Would like to meet some great ppl here for lunch/coffee or whatever. Reply to me if anyone's interested in meetups. Would be very glad if we can make a expat ladies get together one day.


Tried to PM you but can't. I'm here and would be happy for coffee!!!


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll be moving to Mirdiff October 1 of this year and I am so excited!!  Im coming from Chicago, IL, USA.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

deuceswild11 said:


> I'll be moving to Mirdiff October 1 of this year and I am so excited!!  Im coming from Chicago, IL, USA.


Yeah!!! Get in contact when you arrive!


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I live in Mirdif I'm Ghoroob apartments and I really like it. The apartments are reasonably priced, 42000 aed per year for a 1 BR and I'm in a 2 BR for 58,500. I've walks to Mirdif City Centre but I just bought a car 

I was really intimidated by driving here and waited a month to rent a car. It's not that bad though. 

I'm a 52 year old female and it seems like everyone here is younger. I have zero social life at this point. Any tips on how to meet people in my age group? I'm a diver but need to recertify.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Val_TX said:


> I live in Mirdif I'm Ghoroob apartments and I really like it. The apartments are reasonably priced, 42000 aed per year for a 1 BR and I'm in a 2 BR for 58,500. I've walks to Mirdif City Centre but I just bought a car
> 
> I was really intimidated by driving here and waited a month to rent a car. It's not that bad though.
> 
> I'm a 52 year old female and it seems like everyone here is younger. I have zero social life at this point. Any tips on how to meet people in my age group? I'm a diver but need to recertify.


Hi Val- I'm new to Dubai- I gave up my 25+ year teaching career to follow the hubby here. I have a 14 year old, I'm almost 50- and and we are all divers- would be happy to meet up with you. I live on the Palm- make some more posts so you can Private Message- where you from? I'm from Houston.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I moved here from Dallas but I've lived in Houston too. I'll try a PM


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Clarification - looking to meet women and fun groups. Not trying to post a "singles" ad lol.


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

deuceswild11 said:


> I'll be moving to Mirdiff October 1 of this year and I am so excited!!  Im coming from Chicago, IL, USA.


Wow! That'll be great and Yes plz do get in touch. Would love to meet 😄


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just saw your post. So glad &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Tried to PM you but can't. I'm here and would be happy for coffee!!!


Hey lxinuk

My email address is


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm also looking for a roommate- if you know of anyone! I have accomodations for the first month so I'm in no rush!


----------



## Ssk (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thank Goodness*

Hi All, i just started looking at this site.. I am an IT guy coming to Dubai mostly end of August and will be there for 3 weeks .. I was looking to find people to hang out with. I was thinking how I am gonna be spending my time but looks like there are quite a few people here .. IDK how to reach you guys but any info will be helpful. I am mostly looking for people to go out with on the weekends or weekday evenings..


----------



## Belgium3800 (Aug 17, 2012)

Will be arriving for a first time Mid September (looking for apartment) and than again in November for a few years!


----------



## Keane (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All
I am arriving in Dubai in mid September


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

Belgium3800 said:


> Will be arriving for a first time Mid September (looking for apartment) and than again in November for a few years!


Hi, where are you from in Belgium? I'm moving in October to Dubai. travelling there next time AUG 26-31.


----------



## Belgium3800 (Aug 17, 2012)

FR-One said:


> Hi, where are you from in Belgium? I'm moving in October to Dubai. travelling there next time AUG 26-31.


I am Belgian yes! We should stay in contact then! I have to stay here in the office till end of October!

Normally I will be in Dubai 2 times before November! Keep you posted!


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys

Iv just joined Fitness first in MCC. Is anyone else going there too. Please lemme know. Maybe we can plan on going to one of the classes together.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

zoikn308 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just came across this discussion board. I live in Mirdif and have a 4 month old daughter. I'm a new mom and kind of lost in Dubai. Would like to meet some great ppl here for lunch/coffee or whatever. Reply to me if anyone's interested in meetups. Would be very glad if we can make a expat ladies get together one day.


Hi! 

I will be moving across from our hotel to Mirdif next month, in the meantime will be there a fair bit working out roads etc would love to meet up with you possibly best once the kids are off to school next week though? You can pm me your mobile number and we can arrange to meet up. ImY even be willing to try out a gym class with you once I get those fitness levels up from the summer slump!


----------

